# Mike/Michael



## blackstar

Hey guys and girls, 

I'm all very new to this site, but I have taken a fascination with the arabic language over the past few months now and so have decided to learn the language. I've noticed a few threads put up in the past whereby ppl have asked to have their names translated and written somehow as arabic equivalents, and would be really grateful if anyone knew how to write "Mike" or"Michael" for me?

Apologies if this has already been posted. I've been fervently reading many posts from this forum and have not seen it as yet?

Many thanks, this is a wonderful site!

Mike


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums, Mike. 

Mike - مايك
Michael - مايكل

*Moderator Note*: Please write in standard English (WR Rule #22).  That means you need to capitalize "Arabic" and write out "people."


----------



## blackstar

Wow, that was unexpectedly fast!
Thanks elroy, much appreciated! Hopefully that'll get the learning ball rolling eh!

And I'll bare it in mind about the proper English. Too used to IM!

Out of curiosity, I found an image of "Michael" on a French site you have listed in the resources thread which has Arabic translations of names, and it seems to be pretty different from what you posted? Is this due to dialect, perhaps? 

Just drawing from what I've read previously about difference between dialects in Arabic!

Thanks again


----------



## ayed

Welcome Backstar to the Arabic forum.
Mis-transliteration you have mentioned could result from a personal misreading.That is, he/she has read that name mistakenly.We try to jot down the sounds irrespective of their letters .


----------



## mansio

blackstar said:


> Out of curiosity, I found an image of "Michael" on a French site you have listed in the resources thread which has Arabic translations of names, and it seems to be pretty different from what you posted? Is this due to dialect, perhaps?



The French pronunciation of Michael is very different from the English one.

We pronounce it "mee-kah-el" with stress on the last syllable and not on the first as in English.

It is nearly the original pronunciation of the Hebrew Mika'el.

"mee"= who
"kah"= as, like
El= God
"Who is like God?"

Arabic version: "Man ka-llâh?"


----------



## blackstar

Thanks mansio, I knew that "Michael" was a name descended from Hebrew meaning "who is like god", but it's very interesting to see the breakdown so detailed! I find all this very interesting


----------



## elroy

Yes, the transliteration you found - and which you currently have as your avatar - reflects the French pronunciation.  The one I gave you reflects the English one.


mansio said:


> Arabic version: "Man ka-llâh?"


 That would be a literal translation, but the Arabic version of the name is ميخائيل (pronounced _mi-kha-iil_)


----------



## mansio

Elroy

I was a bit puzzled by that "h" after the "c" which I thought was some Greek transliteration from Hebrew.

But when you told me in your post that Arabic itself writes the "ch" with a khâf then I checked in the Hebrew Bible.

It is Mikha'el and not Mika'el, I erred.

In Hebrew the "k" and the "kh" are the same letter except that the "k" has a point in its middle.
For some phonetic reasons (my Hebrew is too bad to know them) the "k" becomes "kh" in Mikha'el.


----------



## blackstar

I'll be honest and say that until I stumbled across these forums I never knew studying a language could be so technical. I still find it fascinating tho. Especially with the similarity across the languages! Many thanks guys, 

Mike


----------



## Shlama_98

It's Mikha'el in most semitic languages I believe.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi Guys

The Quran uses the Arabic form of "Michael", in chapter 2 verse 98:

(من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين)

(Whosoever is an enemy of God, His angels, messengers, Gabriel and Michael, then God is indeed an enemy of the unbelievers).

Other variants of (مِيكَال) ) (miikaal) according to other readings of the Quran are: ميكاييل (miikaayiil) and ميكائيل (miikaa'iil). The last one is the same as the one Michael found on the French site. So, in Quranic Arabic it is with a "k" and not "kh".


----------



## Shlama_98

It is spelled with the Kap in Hebrew and Aramaic so it's the same in Arabic, it's not kha'.

But the way to say the name in its original form is Mikha'el.


----------



## elroy

Shlama_98 said:


> It is spelled with the Kap in Hebrew and Aramaic so it's the same in Arabic, it's not kha'.


 Obviously there are two possibilities - the one used in the Qur'an and the one used in the Arabic translation of the Bible.


----------



## Shlama_98

elroy said:


> Obviously there are two possibilities - the one used in the Qur'an and the one used in the Arabic translation of the Bible.



This is actually interesting because the quran has the original spelling while the bible has the original pronunciation.

Just for the record, I actually think ميخائيل should be the way to spell it because it will give you the correct pronunciation of the name in its original form, and it's also the common way of spelling it in modern times, I have yet to see someone spell their name ميكائيل.


----------



## CameronAlan

I came across this forum by accident, but I am very interested in your discussions regarding the name Michael. I have been researching this name quite a bit lately, mostly from the Archangel perspective. While investigating the history of "Michael" I came across a web site that provided a symbol that [I am assuming] correlates to Michael. The problem is that I do not know what the symbol actually means or where it came from. I was hoping someone may know the answer to this question. The link to see the symbol is:

greatdreams.com/archangels.htm 

The symbol is about 1/3 of the way down the page. Thanks for any help that you can provide!


----------



## Josh_

Hello Cameron, and welcome to the forums.

I wish I could be of more help, buy I'm not sure from where that symbol originated.  Unfortunately it is not related to Arabic, nor does it appear to be related to Hebrew or any ancestral script that gave rise to Hebrew or Arabic.


----------



## Xence

CameronAlan said:


> The problem is that I do not know what the symbol actually means or where it came from. I was hoping someone may know the answer to this question.


 
Hi Cameron,
This kind of symbols are known as "sigils" and can be found in any occult grimoires. Just google "sigils" you'll certainly get a pretty related stuff.

Hope this helps!


----------

